
The Survival of Iggy Pop - pgodzin
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2019/09/02/the-survival-of-iggy-pop
======
rmason
Guess you could call Muskegon 'outside Detroit' but it's quite a ways outside!
But to be truthful no one ever heard of him until he moved to Ann Arbor, I
think when he was in middle school. But my friends in Muskegon are still quite
proud, only rock star to come from their town.

If you haven't seen it Anthony Bourdain did a great interview with him.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHnNlIjPe7M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHnNlIjPe7M)

------
kolanos
Henry Rollins has a great Iggy Pop story.

Part 1:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBIIoI6c93c](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rBIIoI6c93c)
Part 2:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFls7s_djY0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFls7s_djY0)

~~~
antupis
That 1996 gig
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GsGuzbnkw0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GsGuzbnkw0)

------
blakesterz
If this story catches your eye, be sure to listen to The Ongoing History Of
New Music, especially this one:

[https://omny.fm/shows/ongoing-history-of-new-music/why-
punk-...](https://omny.fm/shows/ongoing-history-of-new-music/why-punk-
happened)

But he's talked about Iggy in a few other episodes as well.

If you have any interest at all in music, this is the best podcast you'll ever
find.

------
hourislate
That picture of him in between Bowie and Reed.

Last man standing.....

~~~
olivermarks
Pop must be minute, Bowie was only around 5'5"

~~~
girlsrule1234
He' 5'7" according to Google. Posture tends to suffer with the amount of drugs
they must have been taking, so who knows?

~~~
nbabitskiy
I attended his concerts twice, both times he was well past fifty and his
posture was probably better than most of the audience (as was his fitness).

And it's really strange to see a thread discussing someone's height on this
forum.

~~~
bsenftner
I've seen him several times over the years - firs time was '87, his "original"
come back tour. I lived in Boston at the time, and the afternoon before the
show I happened to be at the bar the show was being held. Iggy was sitting at
the bar drinking water and talking to the bartender. I got a chat very briefly
with him, but being in my early 20's at the time and a huge fan, I was too
intimidated to really speak to him. About 2 years later, I met him for real at
a wealthy person's BBQ in Los Angeles. I got a chance to sit and speak with
him, and Bowie, for hours. One of my highlights of my life.

------
lazyjones
Is there a way to read this article without the popups and other dark patterns
that make it impossible to finish reading?

~~~
cronix
Firefox reader mode. It makes the web readable again by stripping everything
except the main content out and removes js. And has dark mode :)

------
JoeDaDude
"You pursue something with passion and dedication and they call you a punk".

I remember seeing a video clip with Iggy saying something to this effect,
probably on MTV, but have been able to find it online. If anyone can verify
this quote by Iggy, please reply.

~~~
fipar
Not the exact same quote, but there's a Mogwai used a recording of an
interview with Iggy for the opening track to "Come on die young" and it's
great. It reads great, and it's even better when heard.

I'm sorry the link I've found is full of ads but I think it's worth it:
[https://genius.com/Mogwai-punk-rock-lyrics](https://genius.com/Mogwai-punk-
rock-lyrics)

------
dallen33
His collaboration with Underworld was fantastic.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teatime_Dub_Encounters](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Teatime_Dub_Encounters)

------
bq313
Another great Iggy Pop story is the hilarious way in which his rider was
written:
[http://www.iggypop.org/stoogesrider.html](http://www.iggypop.org/stoogesrider.html)

------
UncleSlacky
Too bad he sold out to do car insurance ads:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlRjYlsC3bc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KlRjYlsC3bc)

~~~
bsenftner
This "selling out" nonsense... attempting a career in art/music is by
definition "selling out". Only rock n roll snobby gatekeepers have this
attitude; in the rest of the world it's called "getting paid". Hip hop
celebrates Getting Paid to the point of mocking the "selling out attitude" of
rock n roll.

------
isostatic
Beyond his DS9 episode where he played an unconvincing Vorta, I’ve never heard
of him. Cool name though.

~~~
cc81
Maybe you have heard The Passenger by him before:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLhN__oEHaw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hLhN__oEHaw)
?

